
Artificial intelligence suggests recipes based on food photos - denzil_correa
http://news.mit.edu/2017/artificial-intelligence-suggests-recipes-based-on-food-photos-0720
======
GrumpyNl
I still don't get the AI part in this project. First recognize the items in
the image, second with found items do a google search.

